# زيادة عزم المحرك



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

:73:


المحرك هو مصدر الطاقة المحركة بالسيارة. وهو يعمل على تحويل طاقة الوقود (الدخل) إلى عزم ودوران (الخرج). وتعرف القدرة بأنها حاصل ضرب العزم في سرعة الدوران للمحرك.



القدرة [كيلووات]= عزم المحرك [نيوتن متر] × السرعة الدورانية [زاوية دائرية في الثانية]



ويعتمد عزم المحرك torque Engine على الطاقة المتولدة من احتراق خليط الوقود والهواء, وكلما زاد العزم كلما زادت قدرة المحرك. ويؤثر على قيمة العزم قيمة القوة المؤثرة على المكبس مضروبة في ذراع العزم. 



عزم المحرك [نيوتن متر] = القوة [نيوتن] × ذراع العزم [متر]

= ( ضغط الشحنة × مساحة المكبس) × ذراع العزم



ويمكن زيادة قدرة المحرك عن طريق: 

- زيادة عزم المحرك أو 

- تقليل الفقد في القدرة نتيجة الاحتكاك داخل المحرك, أو نتيجة تشغيل الملحقات الخاصة بالمحرك. 





طرق زيادة عزم المحرك: 



العزم هو حاصل ضرب القوة في ذراعها, فكلما ذادت القوة المنقولة من المكبس إلى ذراع التوصيل كلما ذاد العزم, وكلما ذاد زراع القوة (طول المرفق لعمود المرفق crank shaft throw), ويمكن زيادة العزم كالتالي:



1- زيادة مقدار الشحنة الداخلة للمحرك. (سعة المحرك × الكفاءة الحجمية)

2- زيادة الكفاءة الحرارية (كفاءة الاحتراق) للشحنة والاستفادة من بعض الطاقة المفقودة مع غازات العادم. 

3- زيادة طول المرفق لعمود المرفق.

4- تقليل الفقد في الطاقة الضائعة في الاحتكاك, وكذلك الطاقة المبذولة لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية (زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية). 



الكفاءة الحجمية تحدد كمية الشحنة الداخلة داخل الاسطوانة (المحرك). أما الكفاءة الحرارية فإنها تحدد مقدار الطاقة الحرارية التي يمكن استخلاصها من الطاقة الموجودة من الوقود الداخل للمحرك بالشحنة. وتحدد الكفاءة الميكانيكية قيمة الطاقة (القدرة) المتبقية كخرج للمحرك, حيث أن الطاقة المستخلصة من الوقود يضيع منها جزء نتيجة احتكاك الأجزاء المتحركة داخل المحرك وجزء يبذل لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية. 





1- زيادة الشحنة داخل المحرك


تزداد كمية الشحنة بزيادة سعة المحرك (حجم الإزاحة) engine swept volume, وتعرف سعة المحرك بسعة الاسطوانة مضروب في عدد الاسطوانات. وسعة الاسطوانة هي مساحة الاسطوانة مضروبة في طول الشوط (المسافة بين النقطة الميتة العليا والنقطة الميتة السفلى).



سعة المحرك [سم3 (سي سي), أو لتر] = عدد الاسطوانات × سعة الاسطوانة [سم3 , أو لتر]

= عدد الاسطوانات × (مساحة الاسطوانة × طول الشوط)

= عدد الاسطوانات × ( ط / 4 × مربع قطر الاسطوانة × طول الشوط) 



1-(أ)- زيادة سعة المحرك عن طريق :

· زيادة عدد الاسطوانات (6, 8, 10.....)

· زيادة أبعاد الاسطوانة (القطر, طول الشوط)



الكفاءة الحجمية:

ولكن يجب ملاحظة إنه على الرغم من ثبوت سعة المحرك فإن العزم يختلف باختلاف سرعة دوران المحرك وذلك بسبب التغيير في الكفاءة الحجمية (درجة امتلاء الاسطوانات بخليط الوقود والهواء). وتعرف الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) Volumetric Efficiency؛ بأنها النسبة بين حجم الشحنة الداخلة للمحرك إلى سعة المحرك, أو حجم الشحنة الداخلة للاسطوانة إلى سعة الاسطوانة, وهي في الغالب تكون في حدود 80% إلى 90% . 



الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) = حجم الهواء (الشحنة) الفعلي الداخل إلى الاسطوانة (المحرك) ÷ حجم الاسطوانة (المحرك)



وتعتمد كفاءة الامتلاء على فتحة الخانق, وسرعة دوران المحرك, وشكل وأبعاد مجمع السحب والعادم, ومقاس فتحة الصمام, وتوقيت الصمامات, وفترة فتح الصمامات. 

في السرعات البطيئة تكون سرعة المكبس بطيئة, ويكون التخلخل داخل الاسطوانات ومجمع السحب قليل وعليه فإن كمية الخليط الداخلة إلى الاسطوانات تكون قليلة, و تكون كفاءة الامتلاء قليلة. ومع زيادة السرعة تزداد كمية الوقود الداخلة إلى الأسطوانات, وتزداد كفاءة الامتلاء مع زيادة السرعة. 

ولكن مع استمرار زيادة سرعة المحرك يؤدي تدافع الخليط للمرور من فتحات الصمامات إلى تقليل كمية الوقود الداخلة إلى الاسطوانات (يسمى ذلك الخنق وعدم قدرة المحرك على التنفس breathe) وعليه فعند السرعات العالية تنخفض كفاءة الامتلاء.







العلاقة بين الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) وعزم المحرك: 

كلما زادت درجة الامتلاء ذاد عزم المحرك, ولهذا نجد أن منحنى العزم بالنسبة لسرعة دوران المحرك يشابه منحنى كفاء الامتلاء. ففي سرعات الدوران البطيئة تكون كفاءة الامتلاء قليلة وعليه يكون العزم قليل, مع زيادة السرعة تزداد كفاءة الامتلاء ويزداد العزم, وعند السرعة التي يكون عندها أقصى كفاءة امتلاء يكون عندها أقصى عزم, ومع زيادة السرعة أكثر من ذلك تنخفض درجة الامتلاء نتيجة خنق الشحنة الداخلة وينخفض العزم بالتبعية.









1 (ب)- زيادة الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) (Volumetric Efficiency VE):


* زيادة عدد الصمامات, استخدام عدد 4 إلى 6 صمامات لكل اسطوانة. (زيادة عدد الصمامات بدلاً من استخدام صمام كبير هو تقليل كتلة الصمام الذي يكون لها مشاكل عند زيادة السرعة وزيادة التعجيل والتباطئ)


* Variable Valve Timing with Intelligent (VVT-i) التحكم في توقيت صمامات السحب إليكترونيا 


Variable Valve Timing & Lift with Intelligent (VVTL-i) * التحكم في توقيت ومسافة فتح الصمامات إليكترونيا 


Variable Length Intake Manifold (VLIM) * استخدام طول متغير لمجمع السحب 



* استخدام صمامات حلقية (جلبة) Sleeve Valve


* , إدخال الشحنة تحت ضغط (شحن التربو والسوبر) turbo and super charging system تشحين المحرك. يعمل تشحين المحرك على زيادة كفاءة الامتلاء بمقدار 50%. 


* التخلص من بقايا العادم بالاسطوانة. عند طريق زيادة عدد صمامات العادم, التحكم في توقيت صمام العادم بالإضافة إلى توقيت صمام السحب Dual VVT-i, عمل أنوب عادم لكل اسطوانة headers (الفكرة من وراء استخدام أنبوب عادم لكل اسطوانة هو تخفيض الضغط الخلفي في نظام العادم والذي يعيق تصريف العادم بكفاءة عالية).





الكفاءة الحرارية:

حيث أن الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) تقرر مقدار الشحنة الداخلة للاسطوانات, فإن الكفاءة الحرارية تقرر كم من طاقة الوقود الداخل مع الشحنة يمكن تحويلها إلى طاقة مفيدة.



الكفاءة الحرارية = الطاقة المستفادة من الوقود ÷ الطاقة الموجودة في الوقود 



ويمكن زيادة الطاقة المستفادة من الوقود عن طريق:

أ- تحسين الاحتراق, زيادة كفاءة الاحتراق (الكفاءة الحرارية (Thermal Efficiency TE) 



ب- تقليل الفقد في الطاقة الحرارية, (الفقد في الطاقة الحرارية, مياه التبريد 30-35%, غازات العادم 35-45%), الاحتكاك داخل المحرك 5-8% بالإضافة إلى الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك) 





2- (أ) زيادة كفاءة الاحتراق (الكفاءة الحرارية): 

- زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط compression ratio



نسبة الإنضغاط = حجم الحيز فوق المكبس عند النقطة الميتة السفلي ÷ حجم الحيز فوق المكبس عند النقطة الميتة العليا



زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط تؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة استهلاك الوقود والقدرة. نسبة الإنضغاط لمحركات البنزين في حدود 8 إلى 1:9, والديزل في حدود 17 إلى 1:19. 



- استخدام الحقن الإليكتروني للوقود Electronic fuel injection (EFI) 



- استخدام الإشعال الإليكتروني Electronic ignition



- تصميم وتعديل المحرك engine design and modifications , لزيادة عملية الإثارة داخل المحرك, وزيادة درجة الخلط, ويتم ذلك عن طريق تصميم غرفة الاحتراق ومجمع السحب. 





2- (ب) الاستفادة من بعض الطاقة المفقودة مع غازات العادم:

- استخدام دورة أتكنسون بدلاً من دورة أوتو, حيث تكون نسبة التمدد أكبر من نسبة الإنضغاط للمحرك. 





3- زيادة طول المرفق لعمود المرفق: 

- وهذا يعتمد على تصميم عمود المرفق, فكلما زاد طول المرفق كلما زادت الإجهادات على العمود. 





الكفاءة الميكانيكية:

تعرف الكفاءة الميكانيكية بأنها مقدار القدرة الخارجة من المحرك منسوبة إلى القدرة الناتجة من الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة داخل الاسطوانات 



الكفاءة الميكانيكية = القدرة الخارجة من المحرك (القدرة الفرملية) ÷ القدرة المتولدة داخل الاسطوانات (القدرة البيانية)





4- تقليل الفقد في العزم (زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية Mechanical Efficiency ME):



يمكن تقليل الفقد في الطاقة نتيجة الاحتكاك داخل المحرك أو بسبب تشغيل أجزاء داخلية أو ملحقات خارجية مركبة على المحرك:

أ- تصميم معدل لأجزاء المحرك

ب- تقليل الطاقة الضائعة لتشغيل محلقات المحرك.


أ- تصميم معدل لأجزاء المحرك لتقليل الفقد في الاحتكاك: 



- استخدام محرك به نسبة قطر/ شوط Bore/stroke ratio أكبر من واحد والذي يسمى (محرك فوق المربع) oversquare engine والذي فيه القطر أكبر من الشوط. هذا يؤدي إلى تقليل طول الشوط مع المحافظة على سعة الاسطوانة, وعليه يقل مقدار الطاقة الضائعة في الاحتكاك. 



- طلاء الاسطوانات من الداخل بمادة تقلل الاحتكاك.



ب- تقليل الطاقة (القدرة) الضائعة لتشغيل محلقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية:

‌

-الاستغناء عن عمود الكامة في المحرك camless valvetrain, حيث أن حوالي 25% من قدرة المحرك تفقد في سرعة الحمل الخالي نتيجة القوى المبذولة لفتح الصمامات ضد النابض. 



- استخدام مروحة تبريد كهربائية (بدلا من المروحة الميكانيكية التي تأخذ الحركة عن طريق عمود المرفق)


- استخدام مؤازر كهربائي للتوجيه (بدلاُ من المؤازر الهيدروليكي الذي يأخذ حركته عن طريق عمود المرفق) 



- استخدام مؤازر (باور مستر للفرامل) (بدلاً من المؤازر الهيدروليكي الذي يأخذ حركته عن طريق عمود المرفق). أو استخدام مؤازر التخلخل. 





ويمكن تلخيص العوامل المؤثرة على قدرة المحرك بالمعادلة التالية, 

وفي حالة الرغبة في زيادة قدرة المحرك فإن ذلك يتم عن طريق زيادة قيمة حدود تلك المعادلة:



قدرة المحرك = (كمية الطاقة الخارجة من المحرك) ÷ وحدة الزمن

= ((كمية الطاقة الخارجة من الاسطوانات) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن

= (((كمية الطاقة الموجودة من الوقود داخل الشحنة) × الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن

= (((( سعة المحرك × الكفاءة الحجمية) × القيمة الحرارية للوقود) × الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن



قدرة المحرك يمكن زيادتها عن طريق:

- زيادة سعة المحرك

- زيادة الكفاءة الحجمية للمحرك

- استخدام وقود ذو قيمة حرارية عالية 

- زيادة الكفاءة الحرارية للمحرك 

- زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية للمحرك



تقنيات زيادة الكفاءة Energy Efficient Technology


منقوووووووووووووووووووووووولللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

تقنيات زيادة الكفاءة 
Energy Efficient Technology



تقنيات زيادة الكفاءة مستخدمة الآن في العديد من السيارات المعروضة حالياً في صالات العرض لزيادة الكفاءة وتحسين الأداء وتوفير استهلاك الوقود.

التقنية
متوسط زيادة الكفاءة

تقنيات المحرك:

تغيير توقيت ومشوار الصمامات 
Variable Valve Timing & Lift 
)VVTL(
%5

تزيد من كفاءة المحرك عن طريق التحكم المثالي في انسياب شحنة الهواء والوقود داخل المحرك عند السرعات المختلفة للمحرك.

تبطيل عمل بعض الاسطوانات 
Cylinder Deactivation

Power on Demand (POD)
%7.5

توفر الوقود عن طريق تبطيل عمل بعض الاسطوانات عند عدم الحاجة إليها

تشحين المحرك
Turbochargers & Superchargers
%7.5

زيادة قدرة المحرك, والسماح للمصنًع بتقليل حجم المحرك دون التضحية بالأداء أو زيادة الكفاءة بدون زيادة استهلاك الوقود

نظام مدمج من الشاحن/ بادئ الحركة
Integrated Starter/Generator (ISG) 


8%

يبطل ويشغل المحرك ذاتياّ عند توقف السيارة لتقليل استهلاك الوقود عند الحمل الخالي

الحقن المباشر للوقود
Direct Fuel Injection 
%13-%11

تقنيات ناقل الحركة:

ناقل الحركة المستمر التغيير
Continuous Variable Transmissions (CVTs) 
6%

عنده عدد لا نهائي من النقلات, موفرا تعجيل غير متقطع الذي يزيد من كفاءة استهلاك الوقود

جعل ناقل الحركة اليدوي يعمل ذاتياً
Automated Manual Transmissions (AMTs)
%7

يجمع بين كفاءة ناقل الحركة اليدوي مع راحة استخدام ناقل الحركة الذاتي (يتم تغير النقلات ذاتياً(.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود


----------



## zaherr (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ارجو اضافت طرق عملية على العلمية التي ذكرتها اعلاه


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مجهود تشكر عليه جدا جدا .


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (2 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك استاذي العزيز


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن ملفات مرفقة اخي العزيز


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى

واستعجب بالجامعات الامريكية يتم تدريس وقود الماء لرفع كفاءة المحرك 

وقد تم استخدام ذالك فى الحرب العالمية الثانية فى الطائرات الامريكية عن طريق 

1= جهاز تحليل الماء ليعطى المحرك قوة عالية فى حرق الوقو بالاضافة الى انه يوفر الاكسجين اللازم لحرق الوقود داخل السلندرات فيزيد من كفاءة محرك الطائرة وسرعتها 

2= استخدام بخار الماء داخل السحب 
فعند المناورة والهروب كانوا يووصون الطيارين الامريكان بالدخول بسرعة داخل السحب لسببين

الاول ان بخار الماء سيقلل من كفاءة المحركات التقليدية على حرق الوقود العادى وبالتالى فتقل سرعتها 

الثانى 
ان دخول بخار الماء الى المحرك الذى يحرق وقود الماء = الهيدروجين والاكسجين = سيعمل على امتصاص درجة الحرارة العالية لذالك الوقود = 4000 درجة مئوية= ويولد طاقة ضغط بخارية هائلة تزيد من كفاءة وعزم المحرك 

وبالتالى يكون اسرع واقوى من المحركات اللتى تستخدم الوقود التقليدي


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ياباش مهندس محمود احسنت وشكرا على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد الحوت (4 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع هندسي مهم وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود على الشرح الوافي ، وبارك الله فيك ، ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي​


----------



## سمير شربك (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للمهندس محمود


----------



## اسامه رضوان (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح ممتاز من مهندس ممتاز لموضوع ممتاز


----------



## ahmed malik (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## عمراياد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## العراقي82 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات مفيده


----------



## saad309 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير ويرفع قدرك


----------



## dabboura1234 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وحتى لو كان منقول0


----------

